# pirate costume



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Got any pics?
I was debating on selling my Pirate costume after Halloween, but I figured on hanging on to it, you never know when you will feel like going plundering.

I see you are in Central Florida too. Was this an Orange County or Seminole County School? My son's school didn't use my canons I made because they were considered weapons. I was just wondering about your sword and your grandson's, if it was a problem for anyone. I could probably find a case in history where someone was killed with a book, then I could get all books banned if I felt like being a jerk.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

No its in Polk county. I didn't write in the first post, but the grandson's treacher requested I leave the sword in the car because it look much like a real sword.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Also I think my wife did take some pictures that night. We still use the 1 use cameras and havn't had them delevoped yet.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Hermit, I work in A costume shop during the season that sells costumes in all price ranges and rents professionally made ones, too. But some of the best costumes that I've seen are ones that people put together on a budget! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I noticed you used a women's shirt and belt for your costume. In putting together a salty sea dog look of me own, I too discovered that the more pirate-like apparel in secondhand shops could only be found in the women's clothing section - fringed shirts, wide belts with large buckles, silk scarves. Ye be having a sharp eye for fine attire for the high seas, says I.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ditto Haunter. I sometimes get strange looks at the secondhand stores as I wend my way through the ladies racks (clothing, that is). When you're a 6'1" 200lb bearded male it's just so hard to find things that fit! 

DB


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL, DB. That's way too visual!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our youngest had no problem looking through the women's clothes at Goodwill for a "puffy" shirt (can you tell it was shortly after the Seinfeld pirate shirt episode?  ) for his Musketeer costume!

He also wore a ladies wide-brimmed straw gardening hat painted black and pulled up on one side with a feather. 

He got raves for his costume and I don't think we had even $10 in it! Homemade costumes are rule at this house!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Homemade costumes almost always look better! At my party last year I had a friend dress as a gypsy fortune teller so we scoured the thrift stores for a good costume. Dress from Salvation Army, scarves from Goodwill and the clearance rack and Gabriel Bros., jewelry from the Dollar Store, etc. Half way through the night she changed into a "sexy", store bought costume and everyone was disappointed. She won the costume contest for the gypsy, though.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Haunter said:


> I noticed you used a women's shirt and belt for your costume. In putting together a salty sea dog look of me own, I too discovered that the more pirate-like apparel in secondhand shops could only be found in the women's clothing section - fringed shirts, wide belts with large buckles, silk scarves. Ye be having a sharp eye for fine attire for the high seas, says I.


You and DB Crack me up, I loved the thought of you two hunting through the women section to find clothes that fit, lmao
I hear tail that pirates use to fight amoungst themselves for the best clothes, it would be cool to see who comes up with the best custom this year, we should have a contest !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Price on the Pirate Ghost will run $159.99 for this season.


----------

